# Income or Better Place Scenario: Which would you choose?



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I had something sorta interesting happen.

I basically had been lacking direction the last couple years with work stuff. In the last 3 months I had gathered a plan.

I took one position doing housing case management. I was happy with this choice as it is in close conjunction with our state programming to assist with housing advocacy. I liked this option because it helps get many people currently in private corporate profit group care settings out of that trap on their own, as well as helps those in shelters, and homeless persons. I took this position because I liked the actual mission, and job itself, as well as work life flexibility. 

I took another 3/4 time position as an overnight care aide. Originally a long time ago when I started in healthcare I started on overnights with cares. So it is a relatively easy shift for me. You just do rounds/call lights as needed otherwise I could do much of my remote job during down time. I took this second position to pay for my eldest daughters certification, and save for my youngest to go to europe, as well as pay for my portion of my youngest car, and then also save to buy a home cash down in a few years. 

I took a part time marketing and outreach position for a community living company. I basically photograph once a week, and show up to added events, organize their marketing/recruiting events and go to sponsored jobs fairs or health fairs. But otherwise work part time remote updating social media, and customizing documents. I took this job mostly for resume and future opportunities down the road. 

Anyways I just was able to line all this up and come up with a 5 year plan. Which I was happy about because I am not usually that good about planning and lining up future that far out. I got contacted and am being pursued/recruited now for an Admissions Director position at an Assisted Living. The pay would be double my Full Time public service job annually. And would total more than me working all three positions. But I do not think I would be passionate about work for a corporate agenda for private profit.

Basically a choice between conscience/ethics, vs lively hood and ease. Of course I have to think about it. On one hand it seems personally neglectful to deny self opportunity for double income. I just think what I am currently doing though is more ethical purpose. And I could probably still get nice offers with my resume later down the road. But then I thought well what if I did not get another offer like this and my entire long term plan backfired cuz I am not good at long range planning anyways.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah I do not want to take it. I mean yeah the money sounds nice. And yeah it would be kinda cool after years of working my butt off to be able to say I had that position like to some nay sayer. But I mean outside that I just do not want to work at a private for profit Assisted Living in Admin level. 

I know if I brought this position up to family or friends they would all tell me to take the money. But they also do not have in depth knowledge of the industry.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

You are intelligent. You're exploiting the desire of people to talk about themselves and you tend to present your dillemmas while at the same time asking for people's personal opinions so maybe this can somehow help you to sort out your thoughts.



I like people with social skills.

PS: Today I went at the gym and saw a young girl, the moment I saw I was like: that's the teenager variant of 0.M.I.A.0. We have 0.M.I.A.0 at home boooisss!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

impulsenine said:


> You are intelligent. You're exploiting the desire of people to talk about themselves and you tend to present your dillemmas while at the same time asking for people's personal opinions so maybe this can somehow help you to sort out your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awe thanks you are so sweet. Made my day. Appreciate it. 🥰


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> Basically a choice between conscience/ethics, vs lively hood and ease.


Why not pick livelyhood and ease then do volunteer work in your own time when you feel like you want to satisfy your conscience/ethics?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

My first mind tells me that money makes the world go round. And it would probably clear up some free time to enjoy your life while still showing you to hit all your goals for family enrichment.

But honestly, we kind of touched on this before. I consistently find myself in these predicaments and I usually swing back and forth. Just as soon as I take any decision, I justify it like “que sera sera.” It was meant to be.


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

I will tell you what I would do and why, realizing that it doesn't address all of your concerns. In particular, you have at least one child, which is something I do not have. Also, I frankly have a limited interest in money. However, we all need money, and I've never had enough. Plus, I do need time, so the new job would be tempting to me too. In the end, however, I'd stick with the job that I'm passionate about and avoid the corporate life if you don't feel comfortable there. Corporate life can be miserable for the misplaced, as I personally know. Over time, it really wears on you. In contrast, when you are passionate about your work, your energy for it can be boundless.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I have very educated reason to weigh these pros & cons from a conscience level BOTH directions both positions. In this post I will share a video on elder care and funding. If I took a position as an Admissions Director of an Assisted Living I would be the person wrapping and packaging selling this to people.

This is essentially what I already have known for quite some time (I told my mom a decade ago when my grandpa got sick that she needed to have him start to sell off assets for low prices in order to prevent the state and Assisted Living from getting everything worked for, did anyone listen to me NO guess whose entire lives work was drained). Assisted Livings and Gov. programming depend on peoples pride and ignorance of old ways to latch on to all their assets as long as possible until it is TOO late. This is why I always tell my kids any assets I have at age 55-60 I will drain and take the penalties so the state does not get it all.

Anyways now just to be clear there are pros to Assisted Living if you go in ON TIME and are not too prideful waiting to collapse or decline. I still DO advocate and promote Assisted Living and making the transition around ages 65-70 (most people wait to have a stroke, fatal accident, dementia they then lose power of attorney). If you move in when you are younger you can have a lot of independence while having supervised care and if you are smart you already signed your assets over to your children by age 60 so you qualify at age 65. "But what about paying your own bills blah blah blah crap people say and tax payers" The money is still better off in your next of kin and offsprings hands who will still be alive paying taxes.

In short...

Pros to take Director of Admissions with Assisted Living:
Doubled income, and also being able to reach some people in a proactive care way before they get to a place of signing over all of their assets to a power of attorney.

Cons understanding how much of the funding works if they were not aware to sign their assets over prior.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Housing Advocacy. Why it matters? It does not only help people who are homeless in the way most people think of.

It helps people who are homeless on the streets. It also helps people dependent on Shelters. It also helps people stuck under conservatorships in corporate foster care settings, or mental health facilities dependent on state funding for income.

How does it help? It helps get those who have been institutionalized by the system resources. The program in my state is fairly new, it is to off set people who are largely independent who have been stuck in the system due to lack of placement availabilities and opportunities, social worker who copy and paste, privatized conservatorships/guardianship (often law firms but not always even that legit), and most of all the corporate foster care companies who profit the most from the arrangement.

Pro: Housing advocacy can truly help homeless people in need of services, it can help get people out of shelters, it can also most of all help the people institutionalized in corporate foster care settings who are mostly independent to get out. This could help free people in outdated oppressing conservatorships

Con: There is a major con I foresee down the road. While all the new programming and intention is good for right now. It is DEFINITELY to my view the next... war on drugs/send people to prison, dis enfranchise campaign. What I mean is we are heavily encouraged to promote services to minorities. There is a reason. One of the qualifiers can be for someone who does not qualify with insurance, or a diagnosed reason or age, is whelp get them diagnosed. In this way they are the 'new' quote on quote prison, or like handing crack to the streets. In order for people to qualify within a loop hole if they need housing is to have them sign away autonomy.

All I mean is how the war on drugs increased disparity and sent many people to prison. It plays upon mentally ill persons vulnerability who are not yet institutionalized as far as being apart of the cog machine of state profit based on subsidies. So short term it could for example get an LGBTQIA person considered high risk off the streets from being trafficked YES, BUT it is also placing them into the system. Because the programming is so new the future is yet to be known. Remember it is gov. profit incentive based. So while the programming can be great for those already stuck in the system it aims to 'help', or help more people which immediately short term it will, but at what cost to their longer term freedom or future is yet to be seen.

And this is why I am so against corporate exploitation of minorities. Be careful about supporting commercialized politically correct movements instead of actual rights.

Videos on insurance in corporate care, and conservatorships


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENTJudgement said:


> Why not pick livelyhood and ease then do volunteer work in your own time when you feel like you want to satisfy your conscience/ethics?





OrchidSugar said:


> My first mind tells me that money makes the world go round. And it would probably clear up some free time to enjoy your life while still showing you to hit all your goals for family enrichment.
> 
> But honestly, we kind of touched on this before. I consistently find myself in these predicaments and I usually swing back and forth. Just as soon as I take any decision, I justify it like “que sera sera.” It was meant to be.





prairiedog said:


> I will tell you what I would do and why, realizing that it doesn't address all of your concerns. In particular, you have at least one child, which is something I do not have. Also, I frankly have a limited interest in money. However, we all need money, and I've never had enough. Plus, I do need time, so the new job would be tempting to me too. In the end, however, I'd stick with the job that I'm passionate about and avoid the corporate life if you don't feel comfortable there. Corporate life can be miserable for the misplaced, as I personally know. Over time, it really wears on you. In contrast, when you are passionate about your work, your energy for it can be boundless.



I appreciate your logic, and input at face value and understand it. I should have expanded better when I wrote this. It was late though. 

I explained in depth pros and cons to both. 

And why it is not as simple as just volunteering at a soup kitchen, or calling bingo 

It is complex and I am unsure which is the less of two evils, but both are also necessary as well and all apart of the same machine.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

impulsenine said:


> You are intelligent. You're exploiting the desire of people to talk about themselves and you tend to present your dillemmas while at the same time asking for people's personal opinions so maybe this can somehow help you to sort out your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have watched this video more than a few times after you showed me. Makes me happy


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Money is great, but if you have no enthusiasm, it won't matter as you probably won't perform as well and it will be noticed. Also, you probably won't enjoy your job as much.

I have been blinkered by money before and regretted it almost instantly.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Idk. I've never had any passion for any job I've had, and working just makes me unhappy.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

My favorite me and management interactions went like this:

Management: What direction would you like to take your career.
Me: Stay technical
Management: Oh we don't have any technical positions above your current role apart from [insert design and implementation team here] which has too big a skill gap from your current role. We have multiple management positions however.
Me: Yeah I'm not interested in management, can you send me on training courses for tech, as will benefit the team and enable me to progress.
Management: No that will cost money. Well you will be stuck where you, however we need someone who understands the clients and their needs in management.
Me: OK I will think about it.

** Go home, dust off CV, update CV. Apply for every role I can find that is slightly more technical than mine. Eventually get offer **

Me: Hi management, here is my resignation.
Management: What? Erm do you want a payrise or those training courses you wanted to do?
Me: Nope, I want to agree on date for when I am no longer employed so I can let my future employer know when I start.

This has happened to me about 3 times. Yet weirdly when I hand in my notice, the stuff that "cost money" or "is not available" is suddenly no problem. But by then its too late as I have accepted a new job offer.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I know that this conflict is within you, and no one is pressuring you. But, I've sometimes been told I was crazy (or something similar) if I turned down some opportunity that seemed (to them) better than what I had. 

When I gave in to that pressure, I always ended up regretting it. Once or twice it really messed me up.

I think you're an ethical person, and you'd be unhappy in the corporate job. Maybe if you could stomach doing it for a year or something....

Your current path could lead to more lucrative things that you feel comfortable with. I'd choose this.


----------



## cyber-bully (6 mo ago)

I would with no hesitation take it. It depends, which one is heavier to you, is your hate for the company visceral or is ethics more of a detail


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> Yeah I do not want to take it. I mean yeah the money sounds nice. And yeah it would be kinda cool after years of working my butt off to be able to say I had that position like to some nay sayer. But I mean outside that I just do not want to work at a private for profit Assisted Living in Admin level.
> 
> I know if I brought this position up to family or friends they would all tell me to take the money. But they also do not have in depth knowledge of the industry.


If this is how I truly felt about it, I would not take it. I appreciated reading your own pros&cons list for details, but I think it all boils down to what you said right here.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Better place easy. If you decide to go after money, there is no finish line. Objective goals are also more likely your own, whereas the chase of money is a game created by another.


----------

